# Nass, 4/24/10



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore at the soccer fields this morning around 9am.  Went for a nice rip around and over to Stone where we did a quick loop since I had to get going back home.  Ended up with around 7.6 miles in a little under 2.5 hours, with a 20 minute or so stop to do some armoring along the way.  Everything was rolling nice, just a few chewed up spots on stone.  I felt good in a few spots, was even able to power up some climbs, but overall still feeling pretty slugish, especially on the climbs.  It's getting there though.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2010)

I rode around Stone for a good hour and went to head up the Kitchen bypass and ran into some front derailleur problems(cable stretch, limiter problems) and turned around and headed back out. Did about 4 miles, way short of the 10 I planned to do.

What did you guys armor? The spot before the second(or thrid) climb in from Stone lot that seems to have turned into river/mud pit?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I rode around Stone for a good hour and went to head up the Kitchen bypass and ran into some front derailleur problems(cable stretch, limiter problems) and turned around and headed back out. Did about 4 miles, way short of the 10 I planned to do.
> 
> What did you guys armor? The spot before the second(or thrid) climb in from Stone lot that seems to have turned into river/mud pit?



No, a stream crossing behind the hatchery ponds on the soccer fields loop.  I just helped collect the rocks, Woodcore did all the actual work...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 24, 2010)

Great ride with bvibert this morning for sure!! Despite how tired I felt when I stepped out of bed this morning I ended up riding pretty strong once I got the legs warmed up on that first climb back up to the white dot trail. 

The trails where super crisp, rolling pretty frickin' awesome and the weather was absolutely stellar. Other than the bugs that would swarm you when you stopped you really couldn't ask for a better day to be out  in the woods on the bike! 

bvibert rode great today and with only his third trip out on the squishy bike has really begun to transform his style of riding. Nice job on the Rock Garden!!    

I've really enjoyed riding out of the soccer fields the last few days. Did quite a bit of exploring and feel much more confident navigating this area of the forest. Regardless, there's some real fun stuff to roll and am going to try to make it a point to ride out of there a least once or twice a week. I'm sure I can come up with some crispy and creative loops to keep it interesting.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I rode around Stone for a good hour and went to head up the Kitchen bypass and ran into some front derailleur problems(cable stretch, limiter problems) and turned around and headed back out. Did about 4 miles, way short of the 10 I planned to do.



Nice job getting out and riding a bunch this year Jeff. Keep it up!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I just helped collect the rocks, Woodcore did all the actual work...



Don't sell yourself short! Collecting the rocks is like 90% of the work! :beer:


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2010)

WoodCore - You are so amazingly upbeat and supportive. Love it! Glad you guys were able to get out for a ride today.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> bvibert rode great today and with only his third trip out on the squishy bike has really begun to transformed his style of riding. Nice job on the Rock Garden!!



Thanks, I almost forgot about clearing the rock garden at stone.  That was the first time I made it all the way through I think, definitely a good feeling!

The soccer fields are fun, but I still like all the options available right from the scoville area better.  It's a shame that the water dept. has been making a presence again...


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's a shame that the water dept. has been making a presence again...



Back to the AZ private lot. No problem.

Looks like a shitty week for RAWs...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Looks like a shitty week for RAWs...


Unless you don't mind a shower or two.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2010)

Was just out cleaning the whip and realized that I pedaled this ride (and maybe others) with a severely rubbing rear brake rotor. The wheel would only make 3 or 4 rotations before coming to a complete stop. No wonder it felt like I rode further than I actually did! :smash: Regardless, did a quick diagnosis and the culprit was a loose bolt on the caliper. A quick adjustment and everything is the way it should be.  Now if it will only stop raining.


----------



## yesmandroc (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I haven't been to the Soccer Fields yet this year. Gotta get over there: it sounds like there's some exciting stuff being done.


----------

